# wholesale custom tags



## spunizm1 (Jul 20, 2012)

hey guys, looking for a reliable wholesale place for tee shirt tags, going to need shirt tags for the bottom of the shirt, sleeve or possibly neck tags. Also going to need some hangtags. can anyone help out with places or sites? thanks.


----------



## LYFE9 (Jul 21, 2010)

BUMP! 

Same here.


----------



## ros74 (Nov 13, 2007)

The right vendor for you will pretty much depend on the size, quality and quantity you are looking for...

What style of label are you going to use for the hem, sleeve and neck tags? I would recommend woven labels, especially for the hem tags and sleeve tags.


----------



## LYFE9 (Jul 21, 2010)

bump!  ..


----------



## Shaiskills (Aug 5, 2013)

I'd like to know this too


----------



## thefactorie (Aug 21, 2013)

ETSY has some good cheap vendors


----------



## Rapidtags (Feb 2, 2010)

Woven labels are your best bet. They can come already folded in the center and then you can sew them on the hem or sleeve or neckline. Damask is the most common material used. It's really soft and great clarity. You can ask for 50 denier or 100 denier.


----------

